# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Ναυτιλία και Πολιτισμός > Εκθέσεις και Εκδηλώσεις >  Ναυτικό Σαλόνι Παραδοσιακών Σκαφών

## Nautilia News

poster_methana_2014-2L.jpg
*ΜΕΘΑΝΑ 2014  2ο Ναυτικό Σαλόνι Παραδοσιακών Σκαφών*

----------


## Ilias 92

Ήθελα να πάω την Κυριακή αλλά δεν βολεύει η συγκοινωνία.
Από Πόρο πως πάμε Μέθανα έχει καραβάκια.
Πολύ όμορφη η αφίσα!

----------


## Nautilia News

Καλησπέρα Ηλία. Από Πόρο για Μέθανα τη Κυριακή στις 15:00 ο ΦΟΙΒΟΣ.

----------


## Nautilia News

nautiko saloni methana 2014a.jpg
*Κορυφώνονται οι εκδηλώσεις στο Ναυτικό σαλόνι παραδοσιακών σκαφών στα Μέθανα*

----------


## Ilias 92

Σήμερα Κυριακή το πρόγραμμα προέβλεπε 10-12 επίσκεψη μέσα και έξω από τα πλοία για το κοινό και αποχώρηση από τα Μέθανα στις 15.00
Πραγματικά μου έκανε μεγάλη εντύπωση το πόσο αραιή είναι η συγκοινωνία στα Μέθανα.

Το Φοίβος έφευγε στις 10.00πμ από τον Πειραιά έφτανε στις 12.45 με αναχώρηση πάλι στις 15.00. Δηλαδή για 2 ώρες μόνο. Το ίδιο είναι ήταν και το Σάββατο.
Βέβαια υπάρχει και η δυνατότητα οδικής μετακίνηση με ΙΧ.
Το ΚΤΕΛ Αργολίδας δεν βολεύει ούτε αυτό.

Κρίμα γιατί πραγματικά ήθελα να πάω.
*Όσοι πήγαν να περάσουν καλά!!*

Θα ήθελα να μάθω λεπτομέρειες από τους ιδιοκτήτες των σκαφών για την συντήρηση, ασφάλιση και παρούσα χρήση των πλοίων τους.

Οι συμμετέχοντες είναι οι εξής.

----------


## Nautilia News

tbsm1.jpg tbsm2.jpg tbsm3.jpg tbsm4.jpg tbsm5.jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

tbsm6.jpg tbsm7.jpg tbsm8.jpg tbsm9.jpg tbsm10.jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

tbsm11.jpg tbsm12.jpg tbsm13.jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

Γνωρίστε τα παραδοσιακά σκάφη που συμμετείχαν στο Ναυτικό σαλόνι στα Μέθανα.

chrysa.jpg chrysa2.jpg
ΧΡΥΣΣΑ

eleni.jpg
ΕΛΕΝΗ

aello1.jpg aello2.jpg
ΑΕΛΛΩ

----------


## Nautilia News

Γνωρίστε τα παραδοσιακά σκάφη που συμμετείχαν στο Ναυτικό σαλόνι στα Μέθανα.

tbsm7.jpg panagia tinou.jpg
ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΤΗΝΟΥ

iraklisl1.jpg iraklisl2.jpg
ΗΡΑΚΛΗΣ Λ.

----------


## Nautilia News

Γνωρίστε τα παραδοσιακά σκάφη που συμμετείχαν στο Ναυτικό σαλόνι στα Μέθανα.

tbsm10.jpg tbsm11.jpg
ΑΓΙΑ ΣΟΦΙΑ

duo adelfoi.jpg duo adelfoi2.jpg
ΔΥΟ ΑΔΕΛΦΟΙ

sardela.jpg
ΣΑΡΔΕΛΛΑ

----------


## Nautilia News

Γνωρίστε τα παραδοσιακά σκάφη που συμμετείχαν στο Ναυτικό σαλόνι στα Μέθανα.

thelginos.jpg thelginos2.jpg
ΘΕΛΓΙΝΟΣ

triton1.jpg triton2.jpg
ΤΡΙΤΩΝ

Το ναυτικό σαλόνι μέσα από το φακό του nautilia.gr

----------


## Nautilia News

tbsm12.jpg
*Στον Πειραιά το  Ναυτικό Σαλόνι Παραδοσιακών Σκαφών για το 2015*

----------


## Nautilia News

*Τα παραδοσιακά σκάφη στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά*

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το 4ο Ναυτικό Σαλόνι Παραδοσιακών Σκαφών ανοίγει τις πύλες του για το κοινό απ' τις *19* έως τις *22 Μαΐου 2016* στον κοσμοπολίτικο Πόρο. Απ' τις παράλληλες εκδηλώσεις που θα πραγματοποιηθούν, ξεχωρίζει η έκθεση φωτογραφίας με τίτλο "Αιγαιοπελαγίτικα Καΐκια 1954-64" του διεθνούς φήμης Robert A. McCabe απ' τις 23 Απριλίου έως τις 29 Μαΐου στην gallery Citrone. 

POROS SHOW.jpg POROS SHOW 1.jpg

----------


## Nautilia News

Στο νησί του Πόρου θα διοργανωθεί από 19 έως 22 Μαΐου, το 4ο Ναυτικό Σαλόνι Παραδοσιακών Σκαφών.  Οργανωτής του Σαλονιού είναι ο Ελληνικός Σύνδεσμος Παραδοσιακών Σκαφών 
 με συνδιοργανωτές τον Δήμο καθώς και το Δημοτικό Λιμενικό Ταμείο του  Πόρου.*Διαβάστε περισσότερα..*

----------


## karavofanatikos

Το 5ο Ναυτικό Σαλόνι Παραδοσιακών Σκαφών θα πραγματοποιηθεί το τριήμερο 15 - 18 Ιουνίου 2017 στο κοσμοπολίτικο νησί του Πόρου.

poros.jpg

----------

